# Help! Just noticed an oil leak. Pics inside.



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

I actually was going to change my oil today and noticed a few spots of oil on the garage floor, so it's been leaking for a few days at the minimum. I put it up on ramps and took these photos. 

Arrows mark the drip. I wiped it midway through because I didn't want to get oil on my camera. I labeled the sides as if you were in the driver's seat. There are two leaks: one with the arrows drawn to it, and another at the site of the drain plug. 

Where is this coming from? I've never had a leak before. What should I do?


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are some more photos. I went back under there with a flashlight and saw a lot more. 

If there is a better forum than this one for this type of question please let me know.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

check the valve cover and cam adjuster gaskets. They ALL leak. take the engine covers off and start at the top. It may be something else, but start there


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

Humble Mechanic said:


> check the valve cover and cam adjuster gaskets. They ALL leak. take the engine covers off and start at the top. It may be something else, but start there


 How hard are these to replace yourself? I'm a novice I'd say. (I can do engine oil, transmission fluid, coolant flushes, etc. but haven't done anything else.) How much do these run to get fixed?


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

The Valve cover is pretty easy, its all nuts and bolts. The Cam adjuster is a bit tricky. You need a special tool. 

I am sure that someone on here has done a really good write up about replacing the gaskets.


----------

